# Suggested Donation?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

This year my dad was pushing me to charge to go into our haunt, but i just didn't have the heart to charge. However, I did realize that we need to get more donations to keep doing this (Even thought the 150 bucks I got helped a ton).
So I'm thinking about doing a "sugguested donation" of $2.00 next year... What do you guys think? I know that a lot of you were against having donation boxes at haunts, but I'm 16 and I have yet to get a job so I'm using all of my money plus my parents tend to pay for a lot of stuff.
Also, with doing this, if people forget about the donation I can let them in without feeling that bad because I know that a lot of people didn't think to bring donations this year...
What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I think a suggestion box is a great idea for a "youngster" - I'm not a big fan of it for adult haunters. But you don't count yet - so go for it. Mom and Dad are good folks to help out.

It's funny - there is a local guy who I guess loved make-up as a youngster. I struck up a conversation with him when he opened up a seasonal halloween store in our small town. 

Turns out he was an emmy nominated makeup artist who has done a lot of Star Trek work. (as an aside - see if you can find Jeffery Combs on his website - he's the blue Andorian)

Anyway - keep up the good work. Let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I still think of what a lawyer had said on another forum about donation boxes being "implied" admissions, and thus voiding your homeowners insurance. I think adding the word "suggested" even makes that more implicit that there's a charge. I don't know squat about the law, but it might pay you to check first.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

yeah, that's another thing i was thinking about... that i might have to go through insurance and make sure its all up to code and all the crap... lol
this way i'm not charging admission therefor i can bipass all that stuff i dont want to deal with...


----------

